# Kommt ihr zur Cebit 2009?



## theLamer (25. Januar 2009)

Hi 
Ich wollte mal gerne wissen, wer von euch zur Cebit kommt 
Also ich werde auf jeden Fall hinschauen, wird bestimmt wieder lustig 

EDIT: Es wäre nett, wenn die Leute die "nein" antworten eine kurze Begründung schreiben, etwa "kein interesse" oder "zu weit weg"


----------



## Janny (25. Januar 2009)

-> Weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Soulsnap (25. Januar 2009)

Ich werd auf jeden fall hinfahren und der Tante von Jetway meine Graka um die Ohren klatschen. Hat mir letztes Jahr eine 9600 GT mit 2 Gb verkauft. 100% OK hat sie gesagt. AUf die Frage ob ich ne rechnung bekomme hat sie dann gesagt brauch ich nicht wird per SN gemacht und ihre Karte hat sie mir auch gegeben. Ja toll. Zuhause angekommen Karte eingebaut und es war ne 8800 GT mit 1 GB. Wäre ja OK gewesen wenn sie Heile wäre.Pixelfehler ohne ende. Ja Die Tante antwortete bis heute auf keine meiner e-mails. Jetzt bekommt sie Terror live. N kumpel von mir will sogar ein Plakat machen wo druff steht das man sich von Jetway lieber fernhalten soll. Bin Huete noch Stinkesauer


----------



## theLamer (25. Januar 2009)

Dann hast du ja was vor


----------



## Nickles (25. Januar 2009)

[X] nein


MFG


----------



## boss3D (25. Januar 2009)

[X] Nein

802 km sind doch ein Bisschen weit zum Hinfahren. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Two-Face (25. Januar 2009)

Nein. 
Wohne zu weit weg und hab einfach keine Zeit dazu. Echt Schade


----------



## xTc (25. Januar 2009)

Ich werde 100% da sein.

Bis jetzt erst mal einen Tag, daraus können aber auch ein paar mehr werden.


----------



## Philster91 (25. Januar 2009)

[x] Weiß noch nicht, aber wahrscheinlich ja.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Januar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall....

Wohne ja nur 70km weg....ne gute Std. mit dem Auto...

Mfg


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Januar 2009)

Weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Januar 2009)

[x] Weiß noch nicht

Muss gucken ob ich da kann und wer mit kommen will xD


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

[X]Nein..


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Januar 2009)

Ich auch nicht ..[X] Nein


----------



## theLamer (25. Januar 2009)

> Ich auch nicht ..[X] Nein


zu weit weg / zu teuer oder kein interesse?


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

Kein Intresse die GC reicht mir.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Januar 2009)

[X] Nein
Die Bahnfahrt ist zu teuer, meine Mutter zahlt dafür sicher keine 128€ und ich habe im Moment auch zu wenig Geld. Wenn die Bahn weniger Geld verlangen würde, würde ich sicher kommen. Ich habe Verwandte in Hannover und Cebit-Tickets gibt es billig bei eBay.


----------



## maaaaatze (25. Januar 2009)

[X] Weiß noch nicht

Wenn die Leherer in der Schule planen un der Preis ok ist bin ich dabei, gibts Unterrichtsfreie Tage und dafür CeBit  Muss ma mein Lehrer bisschen anhauen


----------



## der8auer (25. Januar 2009)

Ich will auf jeden Fall nur mal schauen ob ich Urlaub bekommen


----------



## theLamer (25. Januar 2009)

btw: Ist dein Projekt Potbau schon angelaufen?


----------



## xTc (25. Januar 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich will auf jeden Fall nur mal schauen ob ich Urlaub bekommen



Notfalls macht es der "gelbe Schein" möglich.


----------



## msix38 (25. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht ja, ich habe ne Freikarte


----------



## DON (25. Januar 2009)

[X] Ja
Fahre auf jeden fall hin mit nen paar kumpels müssen dafür aber 2-3 std. mit dem zug fahren


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. Januar 2009)

[X] Nein, zu weit weg! 
Aber nicht enttäuscht sein, zur GamesCom 09 in köln werde ich anwesend sein!


----------



## Uziflator (26. Januar 2009)

Du hast es auch nich weit dahin.


----------



## gettohomie (26. Januar 2009)

[X]  weiß noch nicht 


Muss vieleicht Arbeiten für die GTX295


----------



## MaN!aC (26. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob in hingehe, letztes Jahr war ich auch nicht. Wenigstens müsste ich keinen Entritt bezahlen, dank Freikarten die ich jedes Jahr bekomme.
Die Cebit finde ich einfach nicht mehr so interessant wie früher.

MfG

MaN!aC


----------



## Overlocked (26. Januar 2009)

[x] nein  zu weit weg...


----------



## bau7s (26. Januar 2009)

Freikarten immer an mich 

Ich weiß es eig noch nicht, muss mal schaun. Aber allein wegen post #3 wäre es wert hinzugehen ...
tut mir natürlich leid für dich!


----------



## Zoon (27. Januar 2009)

Mal sehen wie es dieses Jahr aussieht, habe ja die letzten 2 Jahre ausgelassen...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (27. Januar 2009)

keine Zeit, Lust und Interesse.


----------



## blackwusel (27. Januar 2009)

klar, ist ja bei mir vor der haustür


----------



## nfsgame (27. Januar 2009)

Ja. Ist ja nicht soooo weit weg


----------



## pixelflair (27. Januar 2009)

Ja, wenn ich freikarten irgendwo her krieg  sonst is mir das iwie bissel zu teuer


----------



## Klutten (27. Januar 2009)

Als Ortsansässiger bin ich natürlich dabei. Ob es mehrere Tage werden, hängt von der Karte ab, die ich ergattern kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Januar 2009)

Wohl kein Geld, würd aber gern mal wieder hin gehen...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Januar 2009)

Fraglich, ob meine Zwiebelbörse (auch Geldbörse genannt) bis dahin halbwegs gefüllt ist. Ich befürchte jetzt schon, wenn ich so dreist sein darf, dass die "normalen" Besucher weniger Platz zum agieren und die Fachbesucher immer mehr Fußballfelder um sich auszuleben haben. Ich möchte mich ja nicht beschweren. Ist ja eben eine Fachbesuchermesse.


----------



## DOTL (28. Januar 2009)

Wenn man die CeBIT Fahrt recht frühzeitig plant kann man noch einige der 29 bzw. 39 Euro DB-Tickets bekommen. So würde die Fahrt dann 58 bzw. 78 Euro kosten und sich etwas verbilligen. Erfahrungsgemäß sind die ICEs zur CeBIT aber alle vollkommen verstopft, weshalb sich auch frühzeitiges reservieren lohnt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Januar 2009)

Ja ich auf alle Fälle, am Sonntag gehe ich hin


----------



## Fabian (28. Januar 2009)

bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2009)

*CeBIT 2009
Dienstag 03. bis Sonntag 08. März 2009*

werde wahrscheinlich am Samstag kommen ^^


----------



## Azrael Gamer (7. Februar 2009)

Ich komme auch Wer will da denn nicht hin?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2009)

Ok bei mir stets definitiv fest, ich habe wieder 2 Freikarten ergattert. Ticketaktion ftw


----------



## push@max (7. Februar 2009)

Ich bin dieses Jahr das erste Mal dabei.


----------



## kmf (7. Februar 2009)

Cebit tue ich mir in meinem Leben niemals mehr an. Letztes Mal war ich vor etwa 10 Jahren da.


----------



## Ripcord (7. Februar 2009)

Der CeBit Besuch hat bei mir schon Tradition


----------



## XeQfaN (7. Februar 2009)

Also entweder wieder letzten TAG um den Asiaten das Rück Porto zu ersparen oder ich komme nur die 2 Tage wo PCGH vertreten ist bei Asus


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (7. Februar 2009)

[x] yes sir!!^^

morgens um 5 ins auto und nach 4 stunden fahrt vor Ort :_D
(das war mein ernst^^)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2009)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> [x] yes sir!!^^
> 
> morgens um 5 ins auto und nach 4 stunden fahrt vor Ort :_D
> (das war mein ernst^^)



Bei mir sinds 333km ungefähr, also brauch ich auch so lange. Allerdings kenne ich Forenteammitglieder die da wohnen, und auch ein Schlafplatz für mcih haben


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Februar 2009)

Leider muss ich ein ganz klares NEIN geben. 
Leider werde ich also wieder einmal eine Messe voller neuer technischer Errungenschaften und den schönsten neuen Gehäuse verpassen.
Aber dafür bin ich in China zu dem Zeitpunkt und werde ein Teil der ganzen schönen Sachen bereits kaufen können während ihr hier noch einige Zeit warten müsst

lg
nichtrucher91


----------



## JaeMcBean (7. Februar 2009)

Ich werde dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal die Cebit besuchen, allerdings beruflich und nicht privat. Kommt also Mittwoch morgen mal zum ZIVIT Stand und besucht mich


----------



## uncled26 (7. Februar 2009)

komme mit ein paar freunden, haben leider auch 4 stunden anfahrt, aber da muss man halt durch, ist ja auch meine erste cebit


----------



## [FKoG]Silver Harlequin (7. Februar 2009)

Klaro komm ich... neues Hardware gucken, Aufrüstungszeuch kaufen und die neues Handys testen/eines aussuchen 
Wo und wann kann man mit euch (PCGHW-Team) denn an besten Fachsimpeln?

Cheers

Silver


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Februar 2009)

[weiß noch nicht] ich würde gerne hin, aber da gibt es auch noch meine eltern, mal schauen ob da überhaupt jemand mit mir hin fahren würde, ich könnte ja mit dir fahren theLamer. ich wohne 40min von dir weg, aber ich weiß halt nicht ob meine eltern das wollen
wenn ich hin darf, kauf ich mir vorher auf jeden fall noch ein PCGHX T-Shirt
Mir fällt gerade auf, ich muss einen Erwachsenen mitnehmen warum ist die cebit nicht erst im september, dann könnt ich allein hin


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> [weiß noch nicht] ich würde gerne hin, aber da gibt es auch noch meine eltern, mal schauen ob da überhaupt jemand mit mir hin fahren würde, ich könnte ja mit dir fahren theLamer. ich wohne 40min von dir weg, aber ich weiß halt nicht ob meine eltern das wollen
> wenn ich hin darf, kauf ich mir vorher auf jeden fall noch ein PCGHX T-Shirt
> Mir fällt gerade auf, ich muss einen Erwachsenen mitnehmen warum ist die cebit nicht erst im september, dann könnt ich allein hin



Noch keine 15?  

Ich weiß auch nicht ob das das richtige für dich Wäre....*hust* 496000m² *hust* 

Ich pack mir nen paar Socken ein


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Februar 2009)

wieso m²?
nein, erst im august


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> wieso m²?
> nein, erst im august



wieso m²? 

Ja wie wieso? Das sind quadratmeter ?!


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Februar 2009)

achso, das meintst du, hab den satz nicht mit verstand gelesen
ich würde da ja nicht allein hin wollen, mit nem kumpel oder so, vllt auch mit meinem vater, aber naja, der wäre die letzte wahl


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> achso, das meintst du, hab den satz nicht mit verstand gelesen
> ich würde da ja nicht allein hin wollen, mit nem kumpel oder so, vllt auch mit meinem vater, aber naja, der wäre die letzte wahl



Sicher das du mit einer älteren Person reindarfst? Weil da steht ja dick drauf "eintritt erst ab 15 jahren/ minimum age: 15", was soll daran ein elternteil ändern? Macht dich jaa uch nicht älter?!


----------



## Medina (9. Februar 2009)

Hab leider keine Zeit :/ Auch wegen Abi und so


----------



## S_Fischer (9. Februar 2009)

Hab gestern schon ein ticket gekauft
Muss halt sehen wies mit hinfahren und übernachten wird.


----------



## Spikos (9. Februar 2009)

[x] weiß noch nicht
Wohne gute 170 Km entfernt, könnte aber mit der Bahn fahren... schwierige Entscheidung .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> [x] weiß noch nicht
> Wohne gute 170 Km entfernt, könnte aber mit der Bahn fahren... schwierige Entscheidung .



Ist doch nicht weit o.O 

Ihc muss über 330km zurücklegen =/ 



> Hab gestern schon ein ticket gekauft
> Muss halt sehen wies mit hinfahren und übernachten wird.



Gekauft? Warum das o.O


----------



## InTech-Freak (9. Februar 2009)

CeBit ist für IT-Freaks Pflicht 

Sexy mädels zwischen heißen PCs xD


----------



## Spikos (9. Februar 2009)

Falls du Game Freak noch dazu bist, GC  (oder dieses neue Köln Zeugs). Letztes Jahr gefiel mir der MSI stand auf der GC unheimlich gut (wurde ausgewählt um gegen Team Bavaria COD4 zu zocken.. das erste Mal COD4 und dann gegen Profis,lol).

@Fre@k
Habe nicht so das dicke Budget als Schüler... mal schauen, mal schauen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Falls du Game Freak noch dazu bist, GC  (oder dieses neue Köln Zeugs). Letztes Jahr gefiel mir der MSI stand auf der GC unheimlich gut (wurde ausgewählt um gegen Team Bavaria COD4 zu zocken.. das erste Mal COD4 und dann gegen Profis,lol).
> 
> @Fre@k
> Habe nicht so das dicke Budget als Schüler... mal schauen, mal schauen.



Ich auch nicht, hab muddern gefragt ob die mir die Fahrtkosten übernehmen, wiel ich mir die karten "kaufe" xDD


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (9. Februar 2009)

nö, ich guck mir den kram im web an.


----------



## jaiby (9. Februar 2009)

[X] JA

Hab 2 Freikarten, kann aber eh nur am Ende der Woche da hin  Nördlich von HH wohn ich... Aber ich fahr mit meinem Bruder da hin *g*

Mal sehen, was ich mir dieses Jahr günstig ergattere...
Letztes Jahr wars n Netzteil von Aerocool (zeroDba), das verdient den Namen wirklich! Mal sehen, ich brauch noch eins und noch CPU und Grakakühler... Bin aber auch nem MB nicht abgeneigt.

Gruß jaiby


----------



## mille25 (9. Februar 2009)

werde da sein, mit nen paar kumpels^^

mfg


----------



## killer89 (9. Februar 2009)

Weiß noch nicht, mal sehen, was Cheffe und Schule sagen 

MfG


----------



## mofo45 (9. Februar 2009)

Nein, ich gehe nicht hin. Vielleicht das nächste mal


----------



## OctoCore (9. Februar 2009)

[x] Nein. Karten gibts zwar gratis, aber: Zu viele Stunden im Auto, zu viel Trubel, nichts, was man nicht sowieso schon kennt, zu viele Souvenierjäger und Anti-Jetway-Demonstranten. Wenn man mir die Zeit bezahlt, würde ich mich eventuell breitschlagen lassen.


----------



## Fighter3 (9. Februar 2009)

zu weit weg...ansonsten würde ich hingehen!


----------



## Railroadfighter (9. Februar 2009)

Nein bin zu weit weg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Februar 2009)

in dem Sinne bin ich zum Messezeitpunkt dann wohl auch zu weit weg^^ *Hust**China**Hust*

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Oliver (9. Februar 2009)

Ich werde wohl kommen, wann weiß ich aber noch nicht ;/


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. Februar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sicher das du mit einer älteren Person reindarfst? Weil da steht ja dick drauf "eintritt erst ab 15 jahren/ minimum age: 15", was soll daran ein elternteil ändern? Macht dich jaa uch nicht älter?!



Bei den Ticketbestimmungen steht gut lesbar:



> Kinder und Jugendliche haben bis zum Alter von 15 Jahren nur in Begleitung Erwachsener Zutritt zur Messe. Kinder bis 6 Jahre haben freien Eintritt.


Somit wäre für Bloemfontein der Weg frei, wenn er eine Erwachsene Person als Begleitung mit nimmt. Nicht, dass hier falsche Fakten im Raum stehen bleiben 

Bei vielen Veranstaltungen ändert das sehr wohl die Berechtigung zur Teilnahme von Kindern/Minderjährigen, sobald ein Erwachsener der "Aufsichtspflicht" nachgeht. 17 Euro übrigens für Kinder, Schüler, Studenten und Behinderte pro Tag - mit Nachweis natürlich. 

Zu meinem Ding, falls ich's noch nicht geäußert hatte: Bin mir nicht genau sicher, ob ich erscheinen werde. Wenn, habe ich gut zu sehen ein T-Shirt mit dem blauen Flitzer, den ihr links im Bildchen sehen könnt, an


----------



## el barto (9. Februar 2009)

Ich werde bestimmt kommen... ist nicht allzu weit (40km) und meist recht interressant... ich bin dabei 

mfg el barto


----------



## hallihalli92 (9. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich wieder kostenlose Karten wie letztes Jahr bekomme werde ich dasein. Wohne ja nur eine dreiviertel Fahrtstunde entfernt.


----------



## gorgel (9. Februar 2009)

Ich werde dieses Jahr wieder dabei sein. Habe netter Weise eine Gratiskarte direkt von der Messe zugeschickt bekommen, warum weiß ich nicht. Muss wohl bei irgendeinem Gewinnspiel oder so teilgenommen haben letztes Jahr oder mich anderweitig registriert haben.

Neben den ganzen Hardware-Neuheiten werde ich mir auch auf jeden Fall wieder das Live-Hacking angucken. Das war letztes Jahr einfach zu lustig, wenn wildfremde Leute vom Moderator angerufen werden, deren Nummer er aus ihren im Druckercache liegenden Bewerbungen etc herausfindet.


----------



## Blinded (9. Februar 2009)

ne ich gehe nicht zur cebit
dieses jahr nur zur gc wo ist den die jetzt?
Köln?
Leibzig?
gleich mal googeln


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2009)

Blinded schrieb:


> ne ich gehe nicht zur cebit
> dieses jahr nur zur gc wo ist den die jetzt?
> Köln?
> Leibzig?
> gleich mal googeln



GC fällt 2009 aus  

Jetzt ist eine "Handy-Game-Messe" dort -.- 

Super


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Februar 2009)

Wie es aussieht bekomm ich auch ein paar freikarten für die Cebit 

Dann werd ich wohl auch da sein^^


----------



## slow (10. Februar 2009)

weiß noch nicht, wie teuer sind denn de Karten und wo kann man die ordern ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2009)

Wenn du dich beeilst, kannste noch Freikarten ergattern.


----------



## pixelflair (10. Februar 2009)

also kommen tu ich 100pro, ob alleine usw. steht noch nich fest und hängt von den Freikarten ab


----------



## Doc_Evil (10. Februar 2009)

Werde wohl auch hin und versuche 2 Tage dort zu sein.
Einen geschäftlich und einen privat.
Hoffe mal das es klappt, Karten liegen schon ne Weile hier.


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Februar 2009)

Hey,

ich weiss noch nicht ob ich hingehe, bin glaube ich das WE in Washington (03.03-11.03)  ..sonst wäre ich bestimmt hingegangen-..


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Februar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich weiss noch nicht ob ich hingehe, bin glaube ich das WE in Washington (03.03-11.03)  ..sonst wäre ich bestimmt hingegangen-..



bin also nicht der einzige der zu der Zeit nicht im Lande ist...

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## -|David|- (10. Februar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Bei mir sinds 333km ungefähr, also brauch ich auch so lange. Allerdings kenne ich Forenteammitglieder die da wohnen, und auch ein Schlafplatz für mcih haben



Bin auch dabei 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen -|David|-


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2009)

-|David|- schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen -|David|-



Ach du auch hier?


----------



## PrimeCool3r (10. Februar 2009)

[x] ja 

hab schon mit meinem Schulleiter darüber gesprochen
bekomme ein Tag frei..hehe


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich kann nicht kommen, da ich erst 14 bin, kein Auto habe und es zuweit weg ist. Könnte zwar mit dem ICE fahren, dazu hab ich aber keine Lust. 
Naja aber ich würde sehr gerne zur Cebit


----------



## PrimeCool3r (10. Februar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht kommen, da ich erst 14 bin, kein Auto habe und es zuweit weg ist. Könnte zwar mit dem ICE fahren, dazu hab ich aber keine Lust.
> Naja aber ich würde sehr gerne zur Cebit



ach komm, das mit dem 14 is doch kein prob
bin auch erst 15.. und?frag doch irgendjemand aus deiner fam oder nen älteren kumpel/dein chef ob einer  der mit dir fahren will^^, da wird sich schon einer finden


----------



## QQQQQ966 (10. Februar 2009)

[X] JA
weil ich an meinen Praktikumsplatz Tickets bekommen habe und den Stand der Firma besuchen werde 

PS:bin auch erst 15 xD


----------



## Doc_Evil (10. Februar 2009)

Könnten die Jüngeren wenigstens versuchen sich nicht mit Taschen und Rucksäcken komplett einzuwickeln um an jedem Stand Kullis und Aufkleber in Massen mitzunehmen!?


----------



## mofo45 (10. Februar 2009)

Hi könnt ihr mir sagen was die Cebit messe ist und was mann da machen kann?
PS: Ist sie so wie die GC ?


----------



## QQQQQ966 (10. Februar 2009)

ich glaube ja 
nur nicht für spiele sondern für andere it-sachen


----------



## CrazyBanana (10. Februar 2009)

[x] nein
989km sind zu viel für mein moped^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Februar 2009)

Kein Geld und auch noch Betriebspraktikum!! ( Ich bin aber kein Hauptschüler oder Realschüler sondern Gewerbeschüler!)


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (10. Februar 2009)

Ja bin erst 13 und meine Eldies wollten mit mir hinfahren aber leider bin bei ner Geburtstagsfeier vom Kumpel eingeladen . Naja ich habe noch viele Cebits vormir =DDD


----------



## Pommes (10. Februar 2009)

Mal schauen. Letztes Jahr reichte mir


----------



## Grav3 (11. Februar 2009)

ich werde 2mal dieses jahr hinfahren... 1x mittwoch und 1x sonntag... DAS WIRD GEIL


----------



## rabit (11. Februar 2009)

Muss ma schauen wie güntig die Karten sind


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Februar 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Muss ma schauen wie güntig die Karten sind



Umsonst


----------



## w00tification (11. Februar 2009)

[x] Nein.

Leider keine Zeit..


----------



## FortunaGamer (11. Februar 2009)

Ich denke nicht. 
Ich würde Zwar gerne aber warscheinlich schaffe ich das nicht.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (11. Februar 2009)

ichwill unbedingt hin aber es ist nich nicht sicher das wäre mein erstes mal ich würd mich freuen da zu sein


----------



## Potman (11. Februar 2009)

[x] Nein ... 500km sind mir zuweit.


----------



## slow (11. Februar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wenn du dich beeilst, kannste noch Freikarten ergattern.





Hi Fr3@k, wo kann man die denn ergattern ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Februar 2009)

slow schrieb:


> Hi Fr3@k, wo kann man die denn ergattern ?



Hi slow, 

Im Internet  

Musst mal nach "Ticketcodes" suchen, mehr sag ich nich


----------



## theLamer (12. Februar 2009)

Hehe 
33Euro muss ja auch nicht unbedingt sein


----------



## Doc_Evil (12. Februar 2009)

QQQQQ966 schrieb:


> ich glaube ja
> nur nicht für spiele sondern für andere it-sachen



Wie die GC nur halt nicht für Spiele!? 
Damit wären wir dann bei allen anderen Messen die es auf der Welt gibt. 

Die CeBIT ist mehr eine Messe die Informations- und Kommunikationsindustrie.
Hauptaugenmerk liegt mMn auf Hard- / Software, Datenverarbeitung und Kommunikation.


----------



## Kaktus (12. Februar 2009)

Kein interessen. Warum? Da man so oder so nichts neues zu Gesicht bekommt. Es langweilt. Keine High Light, viele Hersteller fehlen mittlerweile u.s.w.! Eine Messe welche die Welt nicht mehr wirklich braucht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Februar 2009)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Kein interessen. Warum? Da man so oder so nichts neues zu Gesicht bekommt. Es langweilt. Keine High Light, viele Hersteller fehlen mittlerweile u.s.w.! Eine Messe welche die Welt nicht mehr wirklich braucht.



Gewagte Aussage. Nicht ohne Grund die größte Computer-Messe der Welt. Seid froh das sie in Deutschland ist  

Bis nach Taiwan reisen wäre schei*e


----------



## Kaktus (12. Februar 2009)

Mag sein das es gewagt ist, nur sehe ich derzeit keinen Sinn in dieser Messe. Vor einigen Jahren war sie noch interessant, mittlerweile wüsste ich absolut keinen Grund warum ich da hinfahren sollte. Und warum sollte ich froh sein das sie in Deutschalnd ist wenn ich gar nicht hin will? 
Die GC hat mich auch schwer enttäuscht. Die Vorführungen waren nichts neues, es gab keinerlei echte High Lights u.s.w! 
Mich wundert es nicht das viele Hersteller dem ganzen fern bleiben. Hoher Kostenaufwand ohne Nutzen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Februar 2009)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Mag sein das es gewagt ist, nur sehe ich derzeit keinen Sinn in dieser Messe. Vor einigen Jahren war sie noch interessant, mittlerweile wüsste ich absolut keinen Grund warum ich da hinfahren sollte. Und warum sollte ich froh sein das sie in Deutschalnd ist wenn ich gar nicht hin will?
> Die GC hat mich auch schwer enttäuscht. Die Vorführungen waren nichts neues, es gab keinerlei echte High Lights u.s.w!
> Mich wundert es nicht das viele Hersteller dem ganzen fern bleiben. Hoher Kostenaufwand ohne Nutzen.



Was kann die Messe dafür? Wenn die Hersteller deiner Meinung nach keine "Highlights" auf den Markt bringen? Du weißt doch noch garnicht was kommt. 

Ich zum Beispiel kann bei Sapphire direkt ein Termin machen, da unser Team (freeocen) eine Einladung bekommen hat. (Sapphire ist unser neuster Sponsor). 

Ich finde es sehr interessant was auf uns zu kommt, und wohin der Trend geht. Und mit der GC kannste das ganze garnicht vergleichen, die GC ist um ein vielfaches kleiner.


----------



## Kaktus (12. Februar 2009)

Dafür kann die Messe nichts, nur verliert sie so an Sinn. Die paar mal wo ich da war hätte ich mir sparen können. Es gab in meinen Augen nie etwas zu sehen das ich nicht auch wo anders zu sehen bekommen kann. 
Und was bieten kleine Hersteller wie Sapphier schon interessantes? Neue OC Grafikakrten mit neuen Kühlern? Das ist unspannend. Neue Trends? Es wird doch schon alles im Internet breit getreten, jede winzige News wird propagiert und bis ins Detail zerlegt. 
Was wirklich neues bekommt man einfach nicht zu sehen. 

Kann jeder denken wie er will, aber mir wäre es ziemlich egal ob es die Messe nächstes Jahr noch gibt oder nicht. Ich persönlich sehe da einfach keinen Sinn. 

Die GC mag kleienr Sein, ist aber vom Prinzip ähnlich, nur halt für Spiele. 

Hersteller können es sich einfach nicht leisten mit ihren Produkten zu warten um sie exklusiv dort zu präsentieren.


----------



## PrimeCool3r (12. Februar 2009)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Dafür kann die Messe nichts, nur verliert sie so an Sinn. Die paar mal wo ich da war hätte ich mir sparen können. Es gab in meinen Augen nie etwas zu sehen das ich nicht auch wo anders zu sehen bekommen kann.
> Und was bieten kleine Hersteller wie Sapphier schon interessantes? Neue OC Grafikakrten mit neuen Kühlern? Das ist unspannend. Neue Trends? Es wird doch schon alles im Internet breit getreten, jede winzige News wird propagiert und bis ins Detail zerlegt.
> Was wirklich neues bekommt man einfach nicht zu sehen.
> 
> ...



Du hast schon recht, aber es kommt auch darauf an, mit was für Erwartungen zur Messe geht. Wenn man dahin geht, um gezielt ein Produkt zum Messepreis zu bekommen und man tut es nicht, ist man enttäuscht (wäre ich auch). Wenn man allerdings dahin um "es sich einfach mal anzugucken" kann es sehr interessant werden! Obwohl ich sagen muss, der mir persöhnlich der Trend zu GreenIT net so gefällt

PS: Wie "groß" ist die denn Eigentlich von der Hallennutzung her? 

MfG


----------



## Doc_Evil (12. Februar 2009)

PrimeCool3r schrieb:


> PS: Wie "groß" ist die denn Eigentlich von der Hallennutzung her?


CeBIT - Geländeplan

Ich sehe aber auch immer weniger privat auf der CeBIT.
Geschäftlich dagegen ist sie aber immer noch sehr interessant!


----------



## theLamer (12. Februar 2009)

Reine Interessefrage ohne pers. Hintergrund (hab schon ein Ticket ):
Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Ticketcodes?
Hat jedes Ticket einen anderen Code oder gibt es z.B. 1000 STück pro Code, d.h., dass er nach 1000 Anmeldungen nicht mehr gültig ist?

Weil wenn es nicht für jedes einen Code geben würde, könnte ja Missbrauch die Folge sein, oder?
Ich meine einer hat einen Code und bestellt damit für die ganze Familie Freikarten oder so?

Wisst ihr zufällig wie das ist?


----------



## FatalMistake (12. Februar 2009)

ich würd gern kommen. aber zwischen Klagenfurt und Berlin (nehm ich an) is so viel Weg! und allein wäre auch fad...

Die GC würde sich wahrscheinlich eher ausgehen!


----------



## PrimeCool3r (12. Februar 2009)

Doc_Evil schrieb:


> CeBIT - Geländeplan
> 
> Ich sehe aber auch immer weniger privat auf der CeBIT.
> Geschäftlich dagegen ist sie aber immer noch sehr interessant!



och man, da muss man ja genauso viel laufen wie auf der AgriTechnica...




FatalMistake schrieb:


> ich würd gern kommen. aber zwischen Klagenfurt und Berlin (nehm ich an) is so viel Weg! und allein wäre auch fad...
> 
> Die GC würde sich wahrscheinlich eher ausgehen!



ähm.. die ist in Hannover, nicht Berlin. Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
*982 km* – ca. *8 Stunden, 52 Minuten, Klagenfurt --> Hannover (Google Maps)
*


----------



## Langamer92 (12. Februar 2009)

hmm würde gerne hingehen ;D 
Habe aber leider keinen der mich mit nehmen oder hinfahen könnte ^^


----------



## theLamer (12. Februar 2009)

DB?
Hin und zurück jeweils 29,99€
Wobei das für nen Schüler (oder nicht?) auch schon teuer ist...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Februar 2009)

Doc_Evil schrieb:


> CeBIT - Geländeplan
> 
> Ich sehe aber auch immer weniger privat auf der CeBIT.
> Geschäftlich dagegen ist sie aber immer noch sehr interessant!




ca. 490000qm groß. Extra Socken einpacken


----------



## push@max (12. Februar 2009)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich am Freitag da (Betrieb), Schule auch vielleicht (Mittwoch)


----------



## FatalMistake (12. Februar 2009)

ja sry dann halt hannover....


----------



## slow (12. Februar 2009)

Hi, Fr3@k


Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Hardware_Noob (13. Februar 2009)

Ich würd eigentlich auch gerne kommen,war vorleztets Jahr auch schon,war echt gut.Hab aber diese Jahr keine lust.Viele Kilometer und endlos spritverbrauch,nein danke!


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

> Viele Kilometer und endlos spritverbrauch,nein danke!



wird wohl viele davon abhalten!


----------



## Zoon (13. Februar 2009)

PrimeCool3r schrieb:


> *982 km* – ca. *8 Stunden, 52 Minuten, Klagenfurt --> Hannover (Google Maps)
> *



Fährt der Zug so lange?? Die Strecke Berlin Warschau (von der Entfernung nahezu identisch) dauert 6 einhalb Stunden.


----------



## Mojo (13. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich Karten gewinne ja.


----------



## theLamer (13. Februar 2009)

> wird wohl viele davon abhalten


Wieso gibt doch die Bahn...
Wer zur GC kommen kann, der kann es ja auch theoretisch zur Cebit oder?


----------



## darkfabel (13. Februar 2009)

Werde auch zu Cebit fahren is ja nur 50 min von mir weg !!!!


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Februar 2009)

Vermutlich nicht. Ich bin noch Schüler, und ob ich meine Eltern/Freunde überreden könnte dahinzugehen.... ich weiß nicht...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (13. Februar 2009)

zwanzig ticketz flacken schon bei mir rum auf denen steht dan immer...fachbesucher ticket ich könnte jemand von euch einladen wer lust hat sich ein ticket spendieren zulassen...dan einfach mal melden


----------



## Hanskaese (13. Februar 2009)

einige sollten noch mal ihre Eltern überreden^^ ich komme zumindestens... mein Vater arbeitet auf einem der Stände   dann gibt es Karten hinterher geworfen


----------



## RaggaMuffin (14. Februar 2009)

hanskäse 

was macht dein vater...vieleicht besuche ich ihn mal


----------



## Freakezoit (15. Februar 2009)

Aller voraussicht nach werde ich auch zur Cebit da sein (wie immer Inkognito ). Wann und wie lange steht noch nicht fest.  Aber ich freue mich schon höllisch drauf, na mal sehn wen ich alles mitbringe (Vllt. den MattiOC) mal sehn ich werde & kann aber nix versprechen.


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (15. Februar 2009)

leider etwas zu weit weg


----------



## The_Freak (15. Februar 2009)

Ich bin (wieder) dabei, und zwar gleich mit 4 Bekannten


----------



## Hanskaese (15. Februar 2009)

execut3r schrieb:


> hanskäse
> 
> was macht dein vater...vieleicht besuche ich ihn mal



der hilft bei DATEV aus, ich glaub das ist für dich nicht so Interessant


----------



## Progs-ID (15. Februar 2009)

Ich werde versuchen hinzukommen. Da ich im Moment nicht ausgelastet bin durch Schule oder sowas, sieht es recht gut aus.


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Februar 2009)

ICh hoffe mein Vater fährt mit mir hin
Sonst muss ich jemanden Fremdes fragen


----------



## theLamer (15. Februar 2009)

Wieso nicht Bahn?


----------



## Lindt (15. Februar 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob man auch schon mit 15 rein kommt? Wenn ja würde ich vlt. mit 2 kumpels kommen.


----------



## HeNrY (15. Februar 2009)

Glaube da kommt man ab 12 Jahren rein.
Schau doch mal auf CeBIT - About CeBIT

#Edit#
Kinder und Jugendliche haben bis zum Alter von 15 Jahren nur in Begleitung Erwachsener Zutritt zur Messe. Kinder bis 6 Jahre haben freien Eintritt.


----------



## Lindt (15. Februar 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> #Edit#
> Kinder und Jugendliche haben bis zum Alter von 15 Jahren nur in Begleitung Erwachsener Zutritt zur Messe. Kinder bis 6 Jahre haben freien Eintritt.


Ja aber heisst das jetzt das man mit 15 rein kommt oder nicht? Ich würde ja sagen (und hofffen).^^


----------



## Felix1509 (15. Februar 2009)

[x] Weiß noch nicht.

Brauche noch ne Freikarte... hab kein bock mehr als 2€ auszugeben


----------



## HeNrY (15. Februar 2009)

Das heißt, dass man mit 15 nur in Begleitung seiner Eltern reinkommt.
Jetzt fällt es mir auch wieder ein, letztes Jahr stand ich am Eingang und da wurden zwei 15 Jahre alte Jungens nicht reingelassen


----------



## Lindt (15. Februar 2009)

Schade. Müssen die Eltern die Ausweise zeigen, dass sie wirklich die Eltern sind oder können wir auch irgendjemanden fragen ob der uns mit rein nimmt?^^


----------



## HeNrY (15. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube das geht so^^


----------



## Hackslash (16. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich das schon wieder höre -.-"
Am besten ab 18 Jahren machen damit ich den scheiss Kindergarten nich ertragen muss!


----------



## xQlusive (16. Februar 2009)

Also ich gehe hin wie jedes Jahr 

Wohne ja fast in Hannover...


----------



## Lindt (16. Februar 2009)

illidan1988 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon wieder höre -.-"
> Am besten ab 18 Jahren machen damit ich den scheiss Kindergarten nich ertragen muss!


Dein Name zeugt ja schon stark von Geistlicher Reife.


----------



## push@max (16. Februar 2009)

Heute sind die Tickets angekommen...wie sind die Preise fürs Essen dort?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Heute sind die Tickets angekommen...wie sind die Preise fürs Essen dort?



5€ für ne Bockwurst. 

Ich kann jedem nur raten genug essen mitzubringen.  


Oder ich mach vor dem Messe-gelände nen Dönerladen auf und werde reicher als Bill Gates


----------



## Pommes (16. Februar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> 5€ für ne Bockwurst.
> Ich kann jedem nur raten genug essen mitzubringen.



Und letztes Jahr waren auch noch alle Soßen/Beilagen dafür alle 
Aber ich meine die Pommesbude vor dem Haupteingang an der Straße iwar ziemlich gut.


----------



## HeNrY (16. Februar 2009)

Mäcces/Burgerking/Ditsch auf dem Hinweg im HBF und das gleiche nochmal auf dem Rückweg


----------



## push@max (16. Februar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> 5€ für ne Bockwurst.



wtf...als ob die Ticketpreise nicht schon hoch genug wären


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> wtf...als ob die Ticketpreise nicht schon hoch genug wären



Ja wieso kauft ihr die auch? Es werden Tausende Tickets ständig im Inet verschenkt, einfach mal bissel googlen. 

Das Spart geld ohne Ende


----------



## push@max (17. Februar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ja wieso kauft ihr die auch? Es werden Tausende Tickets ständig im Inet verschenkt, einfach mal bissel googlen.
> 
> Das Spart geld ohne Ende



Ich habe dieses Jahr eine Freikarte bekommen (Betrieb)...ansonsten hätte ich mir das bei den Preisen auch noch mal überlegt.


----------



## redbull320 (17. Februar 2009)

jaa habe 14 karte hier


----------



## Lindt (17. Februar 2009)

redbull320 schrieb:


> jaa habe 14 karte hier


Verschenkst du welche?^^


----------



## Doc_Evil (17. Februar 2009)

illidan1988 schrieb:


> Am besten ab 18 Jahren machen damit ich den scheiss Kindergarten nich ertragen muss!


Werde wohl auch einen Tag am WE da sein. Hiiiiiiiilfe 

Dafür wird der Freitag dann hoffentlich ein wenig entspannter.

@alle die Karten wollen
Einfach bei Google mal nach Cebit Freikarten gucken


----------



## Creepkiller1000 (20. Februar 2009)

Also ich werde mit einer 6-8 kumpels aus der Nähe von Hamburg am Sonntag kommen, Samstag kann ich leider nicht, aber da gehen auch schon 3-4 von denen, gehen also doppelt, da sie noch ein paar Freikarten bekommen haben *g*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Februar 2009)

Ich hab auch nochma 3 Karten bekommen   Echt dämlich wer sich eine Kauft. 

2 Habe ich durch Aktionscodes, die jeden Tag durchs Inet wandern, 
2 habe ich bei einer Seite kostenlos bestellt (hatten welche zu verschnenken )
und noch eine habe ich gestern per Email direkt von der Cebit bekommen, und das nur weil ich die Newsletter aboniert hab


----------



## Niza (20. Februar 2009)

Ich werde auch kommen
obwohl ich mehr als 250 KM entfernt bin


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2009)

Mittlerweile ist es beschlossene Sache, ich komme auf jeden Fall, denn ich hab ne Freikarte
Mal sehen, wen ich alles kennen lernen werde.


----------



## Pommes (22. Februar 2009)

Dieses Jahr trotz Freikarten doch nicht.


----------



## azzaka (23. Februar 2009)

ich werde zur cebit kommen^^


----------



## Gott des Stahls (23. Februar 2009)

Ich komme zur Cebit,mit miener Schwester!


----------



## Devjam (24. Februar 2009)

Gibts ne Fahrgelegeinheit von der schweiz aus ? 

Falls ja bitte PM an mich würd gern mitfahren ^-^

gruss Devjam


----------



## nfsgame (25. Februar 2009)

Ich bin aufjedemfall schon Sonntag dort.


----------



## vad4r (25. Februar 2009)

Werde am Samstag mit meinem Kumpel aus dem hohen Norden runter fahren. War die letzten Jahre nicht da, ich glaub sogar, in diesem Jahrtausend war ich noch nicht auf der CeBit....
Alzheimer lässt grüßen....


----------



## Arrow1982 (25. Februar 2009)

[nein] - Die Berichterstattung durch PCGH, THG, Fudzilla etc ist so gut, daß es sich nicht auszahlt. Ausserdem habe ich keine Zeit dafür und auch keine Lust aus ÖSterreich anzureisen.


----------



## theLamer (25. Februar 2009)

Klar ist die Berichterstattung 1a, ich persönlich freue mich aber auf den PCGH-Stand 
Wobei ich aus Ösireich wahrscheinlich auch nicht anreisen würde, das ist echt sehr weit weg


----------



## KTMDoki (25. Februar 2009)

Komm aus Graz/Österreich doch ein bisschen weit für mich


----------



## ShadowAlien (25. Februar 2009)

Mh.... hab's zwar nicht sooo weit vom Ruhrgebit aus, war jedoch letztes Jahr da und muss den Besuch nicht allzuschnell wiederholen. War ok... aber ich hatte irgendwie mehr erwartet. Außerdem ist der Gaming Bereich ja diesmal etwas abgespeckt.... von daher lohnt sich das noch weniger für micht.


----------



## theLamer (25. Februar 2009)

Das Hauptding ist ja auch HW und keine Spiele 
Ich freue mich schon darauf, extrem-OC verfolgen zu können


----------



## roadgecko (25. Februar 2009)

Mh... 1 Karte umsonst bekommen, und 2 bei PCGH gewonnen 

Da kann man schlecht nein sagen. Aber ich habe 1 Karte schon verschenkt, deßhalb kann man nicht behaupten, das ich geizig bin


----------



## ShadowAlien (25. Februar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Das Hauptding ist ja auch HW und keine Spiele
> Ich freue mich schon darauf, extrem-OC verfolgen zu können



Sich die Games anzugucken war trotzdem cool =p ... Naja... ganz ohne Spiele wirds ja nun auch nicht werden... Der OCZ Stand mit der Brainmouse war auch klasse =p


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2009)

> Der OCZ Stand mit der Brainmouse war auch klasse



hat sich aber nicht wirklich durchgesetzt bislang  - aber ich stimm zu


----------



## non_believer (26. Februar 2009)

[x] Nein

Ich muss leider arbeiten -> Nachtschicht


----------



## jokerx3 (26. Februar 2009)

bin DA, wer noch 
Am freitag mit der Firma und am Samstag mit n paar freunden :>

edit: Lehrter  30 minuten mit den öffies


----------



## Maggats (26. Februar 2009)

ich war letztes jahr das erste mal da und ziemlich enttäuscht, also nein.

einmal und nie wieder


----------



## push@max (26. Februar 2009)

Ich bin am Donnerstag da, mich interessiert dieses Jahr hauptsächlich der Multimedia-Bereich mit DVD Player, BluRay und MP3.

Ist eigentlich Apple da?


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Februar 2009)

@jockerx3: wie heißt deine firma, habt ihr einen stand? dann sehen wir uns Freitag vllt.
@push@max: gute frage


----------



## push@max (26. Februar 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @push@max: gute frage



Ich will mit den IPod-Touch kaufen...generell find ich Apple-Produkte vom Design gut.


----------



## K4R4cH0w (27. Februar 2009)

Aber sicher bin ich dabei


----------



## Arhey (27. Februar 2009)

Bin dabei 
Wird bestimmt der Hammer.


----------



## Zeph4r (27. Februar 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Schade. Müssen die Eltern die Ausweise zeigen, dass sie wirklich die Eltern sind oder können wir auch irgendjemanden fragen ob der uns mit rein nimmt?^^


Also ich habe mich da mal schlau gemacht !
Ja es geht defenetiv muss nicht ein elternteil dabei sein


----------



## Nemesis-tlx (28. Februar 2009)

Da ich mir den eintrit ersparen kann schaue ich dieses Jahr gerne mal vorbei. Bin gespannt wie es so ist und wird.


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Februar 2009)

War aber von vorne herein klar, das wenn man unter 15 ist, nicht nur einen Erwachsenen, sondern einen Familienmitglied wie geschwister oder Eltern mitnehmen muss.


----------



## Iceananas (1. März 2009)

jop. Freikarten sind schon angekommen ^^


----------



## rabensang (1. März 2009)

Ich werd samstag da sein. Bloss wie werden sich die PCGHX-Leute denn erkennen????


----------



## Nemesis-tlx (1. März 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Ich werd samstag da sein. Bloss wie werden sich die PCGHX-Leute denn erkennen????


Alle bestellen sich noch schnell ein T-shirt? Oder um punkt XX.XX Uhr schreien wir alle gemeinsam auf und strecken die Hände hoch


----------



## MJH2809 (1. März 2009)

kann leider nicht hin


----------



## nfs1 (1. März 2009)

Ich komme dieses Jahr nicht zur Cebit. Ich war vor 3 Jahren. Ich peile villeicht 2012 an. Bin auf die Berichterstattung gespannt.


----------



## Reigenspieler (2. März 2009)

Leider keine Zeit. Wobei es mir dieses Jahr auch nicht wirklich reizt.


----------



## Hans Wurst (4. März 2009)

Lasse dieses Jahr wohl mal ausfallen...hoffen wir auf bessere (wirtschaftliche) Zeiten, so zur Cebit 2011/2012 wohl wieder...


----------



## Doc_Evil (4. März 2009)

Hin- / Rückfahrt und Hotel ist alles fertig!
Werde dann Freitag und Samstag dort sein.


----------



## StonstA (4. März 2009)

Ich werde Samstag dort sein, fahr mit nen paar Kumpels hin. Freu mich aufjedenfall schon.


----------



## Ir0nG4m3R (5. März 2009)

ich bin auch da


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. März 2009)

Doc_Evil schrieb:


> Hin- / Rückfahrt und Hotel ist alles fertig!
> Werde dann Freitag und Samstag dort sein.


He, wir sehen uns dann morgen vllt.


----------



## theLamer (6. März 2009)

ich bin samstag da 
Freue mich schon auf den PCGH-Stand


----------



## greentea908 (6. März 2009)

1. zu weit weg (warum sollte ich dem staat soviel geld schenken?) ; 2. alle infos erhält man genauso im internet nach spät. einem tag


----------



## Laux1988 (6. März 2009)

meine Bahnfahrt und Hotel sind auch gebucht....
Werde mich morgen früh auf den Weg machenn..

Bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## caine2011 (6. März 2009)

am samstag pcgh stand ? wo?


----------



## badong (7. März 2009)

in einer Stunde geht es los


----------



## maGic (7. März 2009)

nein, das "Fianzminister" hat mir gesperrt.


----------



## theLamer (7. März 2009)

> in einer Stunde geht es los


 Ich fahr um 10:22 los


----------



## Explosiv (7. März 2009)

Nö, ist mir leider zu weit weg, aber ich habe ja PCGH *schleim* das reicht mir auch,.... !

Mfg


----------



## Speedi (7. März 2009)

Nein, dieses Jahr leider nicht, 2007 + 2008 war ich da.
2009 wird's nichts, da ich keinen Fahrer habe.  
Schade eigentlich, obwohl der CeBit ja sie Aussteller fehlen^^

Aber das nächste "CeBit-Jahr" gehört wieder mir!  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Mitwed (7. März 2009)

ich wär gerne mal gekommen aber wohn zu weit weg und ich hab niemanden gefunden ghabt der dort hingefahren wär.


----------



## Lortganja (7. März 2009)

ich hätte die öglichkeit gahabt aber leiderkonnte ich diese nicht warnehmen dqa ich schon auf nen b-day eingeladen wurde aber allen anderen viel spaß


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. März 2009)

Ich packe schonma mein Zeug für morgen  

5:54 Uhr gehts los, 10:05 Uhr bin ich dann in Hannover


----------



## superleuchte08 (11. März 2009)

Laaaaaaangweilig....Schade hätte von der Cebit 09 mehr erwartet! 
2004, 2005 das waren Jahre....da haben sie mehr oder überhaupt was rausgehauen und es gab Gratiszeug = Spielzeug (Tüten, Kulis, etc.) was eigentlich kein Mensch so richtig braucht, en masse!!!


----------



## theLamer (11. März 2009)

richtig, hab ich auch mehr erwartet...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/cebit-2009/44923-wie-hat-euch-die-cebit-2009-gefallen.html
hier gehts weiter 

Wenn das ein Mod / Admin sieht, bitte dicht machen


----------

